# Beginner with extremely silly question!



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Block said:


> Ok here goes!!
> About 14 years ago i went to the dry slope 2 or 3 times for lessons. I could stand upright and turn one way. I have the chance to go boarding for a week mid jan. i wont be able to go again in the forseeable future for various reasons.
> So heres the question.
> With so little experience will i be able to enjoy the week or spend all week like a total beginner falling over constantly? The package has 2 hour lessons every day. Obv i have no time now to practice before i go.
> ...



Unless you just don't have any balance (you probably do) then on about your 3rd time you'll stop falling as much as your first 2 times and then it gets real fun. I went my 5th time 2 days ago and I had fun. Even my 2nd time was really fun! Welcome to the forum too!

Good luck! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Block (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Backcountry.
Thanks for the info. I dont thinki will get to go again. Certainly any year soon. Do you think i will get any enjoyment from a week as a beginner or am i wasting my time and money?
Thanks.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Do it! You'll have fun, especially if you have some lessons built in. A couple days and you shld be able to link turns and get around ok.

Organise some apres business too, and take advantage of hot tubs and mountain lifestyle. Eat good and have a good time. Don't turn down a trip that could make for some great memories... yeah, even if you don't get to ride in a while.

Worth it!


Oh yeah, pace yourself. Don't plan to be on the hill from open til close on the first day. You won't even be able to ride the next day... stretch!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

shit...given ur going to waste time and money....

so the issue is what do you want to waste time and money on....

drugs, hookers, fine food, scotch, cigars.....

what memories do you want to die with?

doesn't mean either/or....

may I suggest the above list as an apres appreciation after snowboarding for the day....in the hot tub and btw as wisely noted...pace yourself.


----------



## Block (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you all.

Hoping to book it tomorrow. Should be fun/amusing/painfull!

Cheers.


----------



## PBLRDom (Dec 31, 2012)

Block said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Hoping to book it tomorrow. Should be fun/amusing/*painfull*!
> 
> Cheers.


agreed 

Have fun!


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

Block said:


> Ok here goes!!
> About 14 years ago i went to the dry slope 2 or 3 times for lessons. I could stand upright and turn one way. I have the chance to go boarding for a week mid jan. i wont be able to go again in the forseeable future for various reasons.
> So heres the question.
> With so little experience will i be able to enjoy the week or spend all week like a total beginner falling over constantly? The package has 2 hour lessons every day. Obv i have no time now to practice before i go.
> ...


Lemme guess...toeside you can turn but heelside you cant? That was my issue....midway when id pick up speed i would lose control swing my shoulder back...lose form and would go straight into the ground....


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Howlingsonnets said:


> Lemme guess...toeside you can turn but heelside you cant? That was my issue....midway when id pick up speed i would lose control swing my shoulder back...lose form and would go straight into the ground....


Usually it's the other way. Toe side turns scare beginners.

Do it. I learned by my second day without any lessons. First day was only a few runs anyway (Keystone, couldn't breathe for crap) and by the end of my very first day I was comfortably cruising down the hill. To stop I had to force myself to crash, but hey, that's after a few hours. I think I literally learned after 3 of those tiny runs at the top of Keystone.

I wasn't hooked yet. Went again after a dumping in So Cal (happens once, maybe twice a year) a few months later, learned to hit a toe side turn and I've been hooked since.


----------



## Block (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all.

Been on an all day course today. Got on well i think. Started stock piling all the equipment im gonna need, inc impact shorts!!

Very excited. Cheers all.


----------



## PBLRDom (Dec 31, 2012)

Block said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been on an all day course today. Got on well i think. Started stock piling all the equipment im gonna need, inc impact shorts!!
> 
> Very excited. Cheers all.


+wrist guards IMO


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Block said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been on an all day course today. Got on well i think. Started stock piling all the equipment im gonna need, inc impact shorts!!
> 
> Very excited. Cheers all.


impact shorts...lap dances can be hard...make sure they float for use in the hot tub.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> impact shorts...lap dances can be hard...make sure they float for use in the hot tub.


Mine have blue tiger stripes :thumbsup:

Always appropriate to sneak up behind gf when wearing, with at least a couple of pelvic thrusts... what, it's the short's fault :dunno:

Def appropriate for a lappy or two


----------

